

Word Processors Are Unproductive for Academic Writers - lglassop
http://blog.comwriter.com/2015/08/the-inadequacy-of-word-processors-for-academic-writing/

======
lutorm
What about LaTeX, the tool of choice for most of academia?

~~~
bediger4000
The only serious study comparing LaTex and "Word" that I know of:
[http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal....](http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0115069)

Using LaTex is less efficient than using "Word", according to this study.
LaTex users are reported as more satisfied than "Word" users, however, which
goes along with the results of this study:
[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.418....](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.418.4737)
That is, efficiency, effectiveness and satisfaction are rarely all measured in
the same experiment, and when they are, they don't correlate.

~~~
bediger4000
PS - I don't believe this study for a minute.

~~~
markgall
A lot of people didn't believe it when it came out either; various debunkings
of this were posted back at the time. The task was to reproduce a (formatted)
page as quickly as possible -- obviously not what LaTeX is designed for.

